# Your Audio



## 1953

Please participate in this poll regarding your audio setup.

NOTE: Disregard the sat carrier DirecTV in the polls title. This poll is for ALL sat carriers.


----------



## MysteryMan

????????????


----------



## 1953

MysteryMan said:


> ????????????


You may have replied before the poll was created.


----------



## MysteryMan

1953 said:


> You may have replied before the poll was created.


Yup, guess I did. Just cast my votes. (5.1 and 7.1)


----------



## Cholly

5.1
6.1
6.1
5.1
2.0
2.0
tv
tv


----------



## Nick

I don't participate in "public" polls. Why do you want -or- need to know who voted and which way they voted?


----------



## 1953

Nick said:


> I don't participate in "public" polls. Why do you want -or- need to know who voted and which way they voted?


Good day Nick.

Okay you caught me. I represent an anonymous international congromerlate whose goal is to create a proprietary audio system that will be sold to every sat carrier. One implemented, sat customers must buy the aforementioned audio system in order to receive sat entertainment transmissions.

This poll is public so the congromerlate can bombard poll respondents with subliminal messages to be embedded into to your programing.

Please keep this secret information just between us. Those black helicopters people see hovering over our homes are for real!



Seriously, I equate names to level of expertise. Before retirement I was a Logitisican so I'm very interested in details. And Nick, you are a golden asset to this site. I'm sure you have forgotten more about such technology than I ever knew.

Best Regards,
Louis


----------



## 1953

For those choosing "Other" if you would, please elaborate in a comment. Your may help us discover a new and or better audio setup.

Thanks


----------



## Herdfan

Just one thing. A 2.1 is not Left, Right, Center. That is a 3.0. A 2.1 is Left, Right, Subwoofer. The .1, or .2 are subs.

I also have a 3.1.


----------



## 1953

Herdfan said:


> Just one thing. A 2.1 is not Left, Right, Center. That is a 3.0. A 2.1 is Left, Right, Subwoofer. The .1, or .2 are subs.
> 
> I also have a 3.1.


Thanks for pointing out my oversight.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

5.1


If anyone is using a Bose system can they post it in their reply. Im curious


----------



## MysteryMan

1953 said:


> Good day Nick.
> 
> Okay you caught me. I represent an anonymous international congromerlate whose goal is to create a proprietary audio system that will be sold to every sat carrier. One implemented, sat customers must buy the aforementioned audio system in order to receive sat entertainment transmissions.
> 
> This poll is public so the congromerlate can bombard poll respondents with subliminal messages to be embedded into to your programing.
> 
> Please keep this secret information just between us. Those black helicopters people see hovering over our homes are for real!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I equate names to level of expertise. Before retirement I was a Logitisican so I'm very interested in details. And Nick, you are a golden asset to this site. I'm sure you have forgotten more about such technology than I ever knew.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Louis


A lucid, intelligent well thought out response. :lol:


----------



## CCarncross

JACKIEGAGA said:


> 5.1
> 
> If anyone is using a Bose system can they post it in their reply. Im curious


I'd be ashamed to post if I was....:lol:

Among audiophiles, Bose is a four-letter word...

Bose strength is in marketing, not audio reproduction. They had some stuff in the 70's and 80's that was stellar.


----------



## hilmar2k

I should have added "Other" to the boxes I checked, as my LR system is L,R,C and a sub.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

CCarncross said:


> I'd be ashamed to post if I was....:lol:
> 
> Among audiophiles, Bose is a four-letter word...
> 
> Bose strength is in marketing, not audio reproduction. They had some stuff in the 70's and 80's that was stellar.


I know I have been wanting to get a Bose system for years, but I just cant


----------



## CCarncross

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I know I have been wanting to get a Bose system for years, but I just cant


You can do better, and for less money....look around and you'll be pleasantly surprised when you want an HT system.


----------



## John Williams

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I know I have been wanting to get a Bose system for years, but I just cant


You are kidding right? God I hope you are.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

*B*etter
*O*ff wth
*S*omething
*E*lse


----------



## spartanstew

7.1
5.1
5.1
tv 
tv
tv


----------



## John Williams

I have a better one

*B* unch
*O* f
*S* hitty
*E* quipment


----------



## cadet502

Other - Saturday and Sunday mornings are spent using Panny wireless headphones so I don't distrurb DW and the boy.


.


----------



## Rich

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I know I have been wanting to get a Bose system for years, but I just cant


I can and I don't, if that helps. Way over priced. I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich

CCarncross said:


> You can do better, and for less money....look around and you'll be pleasantly surprised when you want an HT system.


So true, but I ended up spending more for speakers than the Bose setup would have cost, but I like big speakers.

Rich


----------



## CCarncross

Rich said:


> So true, but I ended up spending more for speakers than the Bose setup would have cost, but I like big speakers.
> 
> Rich


So do I...well they don't have to be huge...:lol:

http://paradigm.com/products/produc...ng/paradigm-reference/studio-series/studio-60


----------



## scooper

You really should have included 5.0 as well. 

That's what I have, but probably 95% of my viewing is TV speakers.


----------



## drpjr

I voted 5.1 as it was the closest to my actual 5.2. Old School Dolby Surround has same signal for both rears so I really have 4.2


----------



## CCarncross

I just realized that the whole matrix in the poll is incorrect.....

.1 is the discrete LFE channel(subwoofer)....

so if you have front left and right only, its 2.0

add a sub, its 2.1, or 2/0.1

add a center its 3.1 or 3/0.1
add the rears its 5.1, or more accurately its written as 3/2.1

add the rear surrounds, it becomes 7.1, and I think its written as 3/2/2.1

drpjr, I believe your setup is referred to as 3/1 add the .1 if you have a sub but in your case its all matrixed sound, nothing is discrete so it really is just 3/1...if you are not dealing with discrete channels and matrixed sound again its not really the number of speakers that defines the numbering scheme for DPL, which is really a matrixed stereo signal.


----------



## lugnutathome

I have a Blows 321 GS in the "living space" adjacent to the main dining area for that 10 x 12 space it is suitable.

Tried several others in the video game room and the master bedroom but replaced those with a 7.2 and a Yamaha DSP with 12 inch sub respectively.

There is no substitute for moving air mass sized with respect to the listening environments area.

Don "no highs, no lows? Must be Bose" Bolton



JACKIEGAGA said:


> 5.1
> 
> If anyone is using a Bose system can they post it in their reply. Im curious


----------



## funnyfarm299

I run 5.1 plus a zone two run to my patio.


----------



## drpjr

CCarncross said:


> drpjr, I believe your setup is referred to as 3/1 add the .1 if you have a sub but in your case its all matrixed sound, nothing is discrete so it really is just 3/1...if you are not dealing with discrete channels and matrixed sound again its not really the number of speakers that defines the numbering scheme for DPL, which is really a matrixed stereo signal.


Wow did I forget about this thread. Thanks for the response. I have two subs that are "crossed' out from the front channels so I'm not sure if the .2 is even valid since they are not from a discrete LFE output. I have an old Fosgate processor that I put up with for video because (imo) it has the nicest 4 channel (no center) music DSP I've ever heard. Enhances without sounding processed. I'm easily 70+/30- music over video so I can put up with mediocre video sound.


----------



## PMA

Why ask about 7.1 with DirecTV when they offer no content with this type of audio?


----------



## Laxguy

PMA said:


> Why ask about 7.1 with DirecTV when they offer no content with this type of audio?


To be complete.

Don't a number of AVRs put out sound to such configurations? For myself, I am happy with 3.1, may go to 5.1 in new house in a few months.


----------



## spartanstew

Laxguy said:


> To be complete.
> 
> Don't a number of AVRs put out sound to such configurations? For myself, I am happy with 3.1, may go to 5.1 in new house in a few months.


Yes, most receivers in the last several years have PLIIx (or other) to deliver 7.1 from 5.1 sources, and they do an incredible job.


----------



## damondlt

I just Bought the Samsung 310 Watt Sound Bar with Wireless Sub. 
Absolutly Love it!

http://www.samsung.com/us/video/home-theater/HW-E550/ZA


----------



## hdtvfan0001

We actually have 7.1 THX-certified surround in our dedicated Home Theater and 5.1 Dolby surround in 2 other locations. All 3 locations have powered subs.


----------



## woj027

other… 6.1? Front (L, R & C) Rear Ceiling (L,R & C) + sub


----------



## machavez00

Since D* is DD 5.1, I can utilize the passthrough on my TV and free up a digital input on my AVR. (saving pennies for an new AVR with HDMI connectivity)


----------



## fluffybear

We have not wired this house for anything but TV sound. 

When we lived in California and Minnesota our homes were wired for 5.1. We installed (real) wood floors in this house about a year ago and any thought of installing surround sound went out the window..


----------



## Laxguy

fluffybear said:


> We have not wired this house for anything but TV sound.
> 
> When we lived in California and Minnesota our homes were wired for 5.1. We installed (real) wood floors in this house about a year ago and any thought of installing surround sound went out the window..


Did you also put in new windows? :lol:

Though now you can find wireless surround, so it's there if you want to keep pristine floors. Though tiny holes drilled through ...... or do you have space underneath?


----------



## fluffybear

Laxguy said:


> Did you also put in new windows? :lol:
> Though now you can find wireless surround, so it's there if you want to keep pristine floors. Though tiny holes drilled through ...... or do you have space underneath?


Actually we did 

We are on a crawl space. Two of the rooms were wired for 5.1 when we purchased the home but I was not pleased with the way it was done and had no desire to go and redo it. 
Today, 2 of the kids have bedrooms directly above those rooms and that also keeps me from wanting to do it. I get enough surround sound from our 2 year old...


----------



## Sixto

Tv
tv
tv
tv
2.0
5.1
7.1


----------



## acostapimps

Sony 3D Bluray 5.1 DD Home Theater 850W on optical cable to D** HR24-200 with Samsung Plasma.


----------



## PK6301

I use a sound bar from Insignia with a sub woofer.. nothing great, but I could not afford a great outlay of cash.. besides the living room is on the small size, so my setup is adequate for my needs...

In my sons room, He has a 19 inch flat screen, I hooked up a pair of powered computer speakers from Logitech. It was about a $45 expence, but it sounds great. Even at low volume I can hear his TV downstairs..

For flat panel TV's external sound is the way to go..


----------



## awblackmon

I moved from Logic 7 decoding of my TV shows to a DTS neo:X /audessy 9.1 and wow, it is amazing. I use left and right wide channels mostly. Does a nice blend from the front LR channels to the side surround channels.


----------



## BLMN

I use an Onkyo THX 7.1 receiver connected through HDMI.


----------



## Rich

1953 said:


> Good day Nick.
> 
> Okay you caught me. I represent an anonymous international congromerlate whose goal is to create a proprietary audio system that will be sold to every sat carrier. One implemented, sat customers must buy the aforementioned audio system in order to receive sat entertainment transmissions.
> 
> This poll is public so the congromerlate can bombard poll respondents with subliminal messages to be embedded into to your programing.
> 
> Please keep this secret information just between us. Those black helicopters people see hovering over our homes are for real!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I equate names to level of expertise. Before retirement I was a Logitisican so I'm very interested in details. And Nick, you are a golden asset to this site. I'm sure you have forgotten more about such technology than I ever knew.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Louis


I don't usually do this, but you spelled your job title wrong. I could find no definition on the Net.

Rich


----------



## Steve

1 - 7.1
6 - TVs


----------



## RG6-Q

JACKIEGAGA said:


> 5.1
> 
> If anyone is using a Bose system can they post it in their reply. Im curious


I have the BOSE V-35 and although it cost me $ 3,100.00, it is very practical for my place and a very intelligent piece of equipment. I had the larger speakers from them but it was too bulky plus I needed a big amp. Sure there are others systems out there that sound better but what can I say.


----------



## oldschoolecw

5.1 with Comcast


----------



## jtudor

I have always wanted a Bose system, and I just bought a V-35 system this week. Factory Renewed cost me $2700 including tax.

So far I am just as happy with it as I expected to be, it sounds great and looks good too.

I was surprised that they didn't try to sell me an extended warranty though, I thought everyone at least tried to sell those?


----------



## acostapimps

You gotta be crazy getting a Bose system for that much, I rather get a used car for that price but that's just me.


----------



## Jacob Braun

I have a 5.0 system. Klipsch Quintet IV paired with a Denon AVR1713. No subwoofer. I may add one later but with the size of the room it's not really needed.


----------



## CCarncross

*B*etter
*O*ff with
*S*omething
*E*lse

Now some of their pro-sumer gear is still top notch. BOSE 301's are still some great PA type stuff for parties/dances, etc..


----------



## lugnutathome

Despite all us audio-piles (myself included) dissing Bose. Two things. If you are happy with it that is wonderful you can feel good about your purchase. They have engineered a great sound that is quite pleasing to many and their product support is second to none.

Where all the other companies do a add on warranty, Bose warrants their products like nobody else. That is part of what you pay for up front. Even if what you have is out of regular warranty they have a nominal fixed price to repair or replace it to "as new" condition.

I use their Noise Cancelling headphones on my tractor while mowing and they said if I plug up the noise cancelling microphones with dust and dirt bring em in they will replace em. (I have a Bose outlet store at the exit from the freeway I take to get to my farm). An their little in ear units Awesome sound! (though the tractor trumps those) and for in-ear they stay put one doesn't have to keep reseating them to keep bass response. I've some Kipsch in ears as well awesome sound better than the Bose in the high range but they irratate over time and require constant reseating for best effect.

So congratulations on your purchase and know the company does a good job standing behind their products without needing extended warranties. We can all argue about not being audio-pile quality sound but in the end, they do have a nice sound and certainly a spousal acceptance factor my floor standing Klipsch RF7 towers will never gain. So enjoy and don't let us annoy you with our "no highs, no lows? Must be Bose wizecracks :grin: .

Don "I have a Bose 321GXGSII system in my wife's wo' cave theater and for the room it sounds great. There I confessed" Bolton



jtudor said:


> I have always wanted a Bose system, and I just bought a V-35 system this week. Factory Renewed cost me $2700 including tax.
> 
> So far I am just as happy with it as I expected to be, it sounds great and looks good too.
> 
> I was surprised that they didn't try to sell me an extended warranty though, I thought everyone at least tried to sell those?


----------



## btedford

CCarncross said:


> add the rear surrounds, it becomes 7.1, and I think its written as 3/2/2.1


7.1 with Rear Surrounds is 3/4.1


----------



## GregLee

Other: 11.3 (front, center, right, side surround L&R, back surround L&R, front height L&R, front wide L&R, sub 1, sub 2, sub 3)

Pioneer 9.1 AVR (connected to 11.3 speakers, but only drives 9 at a time plus 1 sub signal out)
Axiom speakers (except for 2 subs and CSW305 front height speakers)

(no Bose)


----------



## Jacksmyname

Yamaha RX-V3800 receiver.
Front stage-Energy RC70 mains, RC-LCR center.
Surrounds- Mirage Omnican 6, sides and rears.
Subs- Mirage Omni S10 and S12, stacked. This gives a +6 db output.

The Energy speakers are in the rosenut finish, which matches the finish on my credenza style cabinet perfectly.
VERY pleased with this setup.


----------



## Jacksmyname

Almost forgot...
Energy RC-Minis for the front presence channels.


----------



## Dude111

1953 said:


> Please participate in this poll regarding your audio setup.


I just have it going into my Sony DE-185 amplifier... (I dont have DTV anymore so only my VCR is going into it)

DTV is not the nice company they were when I signed up in 1997..... They have become quite greedy and underhanded..... Tried to get me off my RCA box by suspending my acct over and over...... I had the last laugh!!

NOTHING BUT RUBBISH ON NOW ANYWAY!!


----------



## Laxguy

Audible.com has many fine books you can listen to.


----------



## Jacksmyname

Laxguy said:


> Audible.com has many fine books you can listen to.


My wife likes Audible. She has a neat little player she can download the books to.


----------



## Bubba3

5.1.2 Atmos


----------



## Chuck W

See my signature for the equipment. The Denon X2000 powers a 7.1 setup and the Yamaha RX-V675 powers a 5.1 setup The other two just got through the TV speakers.


----------

